
Raspberry Pi httpd micro benchmark - mpg123
https://gist.github.com/msoap/7060974#file-raspberry-pi-httpd-benchmark-md
======
rkeene2
Consider adding "filed" ( [http://filed.rkeene.org/](http://filed.rkeene.org/)
). It is a small static-only HTTP server that is as fast as I can make it.
Faster than any other web server I've been able to find. I wrote it to solve a
problem where I/O was holding up requests from being processed efficiently
systems with extremely latentcy bound disks.

